# EGD v small intestine endo coding



## cindyseyer (Oct 14, 2010)

Our doctor scoped to the jejunum and took bx of gastric erosions, cauterized gastric varices and cauterized jejunal varices.   Would you code only 44366 and 44361-59 even though the bx was gastric?  Or would you code 44366 with 43239-59?  I don't think I've ever been able to definitively determine correct coding scenario in these cases; it is confusing since sm bowel endos pay less than EGD's.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## j.berkshire (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll be interested in any discussion we can generate about this topic because I have had so many debates on this subject.  Here are my thoughts:

CCI requires that we code the most comprehensive code and an example I use is the sigmoidoscopy / colonoscopy services and apply the same theory to EGD / enteroscopy services.  The enteroscopy is more extensive than the EGD as the colonoscopy is more extensive than sigmoidoscopy.  So, if a scope reaches the TI and a biopsy (or any intervention) is taken from the sigmoid colon, the colonoscopy with biopsy code is used.  Therefore, if an enteroscopy is done, and a biopsy is taken from the esophagus or stomach, the enteroscopy with biopsy code is used.

Applying this theory to your coding scenario, I would code 44366-59, 44361.

Many physicians dispute this coding concept and are reluctant to code following this concept stating their intent was to do EGD or that enteroscopy requires a different scope.  

I posed this question to the AMA through their "CPT Assistant," but they have not responded.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## cindyseyer (Oct 19, 2010)

I would be interested in hearing what CPT Assistant has to say.  Thanks!


----------



## Torilinne (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree with Jenny in that codes 44366, 44361 should be used.  The scope reached beyond the second portion of the duodenum.  A biopsy does not need to occur at the end point of the scope.  A biopsy is recorded, coded, and billed if done anywhere along the way, including the stomach.  

A small intestine enteroscopy was done, along with a biopsy, along with control of bleeding.  Neither code 44361 or 44366 states where the biopsy/control is to be done.

V. Davis, CPC
GI, General Surgery


----------

